# 1st try Quilt block



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

All my life that I can remember, I have been sewing. I have made some great pieces of clothing, and some bad ones too. My great grandmother taught me the basics on an old treadle machine and an embroidery hoop. My mother was a professional seamstress when I was little, and has a habit of taking over any project because she is quite good at it, and it is easier for her to "just show you one more time". Being an independent free thinking individual, I hated this. So needless to say, I ever learned how to quilt. When I read about the sew along mystery quilts and the quilt swaps here, I was ecstatic! There was no way that anybody here could take my pieces from me and "show me one more time", and I would still have the help and support I would need to learn how to do this. Besides, I have sewn all my life, how hard can it be right? 

Well, if I were grading myself in a class, I would give myself an incomplete. I mentioned that I am independent, but did I mention opinionated and stubborn as well? I have vowed that even at 3am, with an unfinished quilt block, that I will not have a few pieces of cotton get the better of me! First thing in the morning, this is war! I have learned a few things tonight tho that are pretty cool. The experienced quilters here will probably get a laugh out of it, but that's ok. 
1. The Iron and I are going to become very good friends... that is if the iron ever learns to stop touching me. 
2. The cat must go outside when quilting ... those tiny pieces of fabric are no longer scraps that you can play with Kitty, "****, hey you stupid cat, bring that back here before I feed you to the dog!" 
3. Using a rotary cutter is not nearly as easy as it looks on tv. All rotary knives should come with an "as seen on tv" label ... that way we know it is not going to work like we think it is right out of the box. 
4. There are several beginner patterns for free on the internet ... so where are the stupidly easy first quilt block patterns? I think beginner is a relative term here. 
5. Drawing your stitch lines on every quilt block is a must! I don't care if you feel like a child playing connect the dots, it really helps!
6. Don't use all purpose polyester thread for quilting. When you press your seams before moving on to the next step, you will have this really nice gather when the heat shrinks it, and to boot, you just ironed in the pleats, so they will never come out. 
7. I don't care what the nice lady at the fabric store who has been quilting for 50 years told you.... you will need more fabric than your pattern says. Not because they lied to you, but because by the time you sew a few panels on the wrong side, tip your rotary cutter at an angle to create an out of square piece, gather your fabric with your iron, and chase down the cat a couple of times, it is just easier to start over! If you don't have that extra fabric, one or more of these things will go wrong!

I do hope that you have as much fun as I have tonight with your first quilt block. It is a comedy of errors, and if you just let yourself chuckle a little, no matter how bad it turns out, at least you got a laugh out of it. 
This is where we (me and the cat) started,










This is where I decided to finish this in the morning. (notice - no cat?)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You are so funny.

I too have been sewing 60+ years. But just lately began quilting. My biggest problem was keeping the seams small enough. I worked sewing factories for years and we always did 1/2 " seams. Do you know how hard it is getting your mind around 1/4" after a lifetime of 1/2". 

My answer to that was buying a 1/4" quilting foot. I bought the one with the little black edge on the side so I just butt the fabric up against it. Works like a charm. 

Have you ever watched the Missouri Star Quilt Co. videos? They are great, she gives you lots of tips and quick easy blocks. They are on You Tube.

And by the way, your first block looks great.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I want to chuckle WITH you and not at you. So, if you are not laughing, I am not either.

I have sewn my entire life. I still enjoy clothes more because they are more forgiving, completed quicker, require less cutting and pressing. But I am fairly good now at most aspects of quilting. Because I am the oldest child and have taught my sister and both of my DILs to sew, some advice.... Please forgive me if it is overbearing.

1. Cutting accurately is a MUST. Don't try to cut more than four layers of fabric at once. Some people can (and I do occasionally) but for accuracy, start out small.

2. My favorite rulers are Creative Grids because they have an anti-slide portion built in. Omni grids don't but you can buy little fine grit sand paper dots or small dots that look to me like hot glue (dried) to put on your ruler to make it easier to hold in place.

3. Triangles are hard. Yours look great. You would think they would be easy but they are not. You might practice some with straight lines like a log cabin block or a rail fence. That is what I taught my DILs with.

4. A quarter inch foot is very helpful but you don't have to have one. Figure out where a SCANT quarter inch is on your machine and put a physical marker. On one of my old machines I use one of those advertisement magnets from the sewing machine shop. The key is a SCANT quarter inch. Cut some strips of fabric at 2". Cut them into smaller strips (maybe 4 or 5 inches). Practice sewing three of them together until when you press them open they measure 4 1/2". Use these practice pieces for coasters.

5. Use starch. It makes everything easier to cut and sew. I starch heavily.

6. Be sure you are PRESSING and not ironing. Ironing will stretch fabric especially triangle that have to have a bias edge somewhere.

7. Forgive yourself. This is for fun not to save someone's life. If it isn't perfect call it a unique design or a creative design element.

My confession: Day before yesterday I loaded a queen plus size quilt on my frame. It was the largest quilt I have ever done. My frame has several issues and I worked very hard to make sure I compensated for each of these. I don't care for dense quilting but used a leaf pattern on this one that took twenty passes.

I kept double checking everything because I felt like SOMETHING was wrong. When I went to remove it I discovered my error. I had prepped the backing at 3" extra all the way around. When I started quilting for some reason I started 5 1/2" down on the backing. It was 108" wide. I was lucky enough that I had one 8" section where the backing ended up 1/4" too short. Man did I feel stupid but there was no going back. Before I had it all off my plan was to shorten the quilt the necessary amount all the way around.

Everyone makes me mistakes. Oh yeah, my other advice, become friends with your seam ripper. I have also learned that I used it wrong for years. Go to the bobbin side of the seam. Pop every 4th or 5th stitch. Pull the top thread and they should all come out. 

I hope something in this novel was helpful to you. most important, HAVE FUN!

Happy stitchin'!

Mary


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You are STARTING with flying geese!?!?!?!? My, you are one brave soul. I'm a relatively new quilter (been sewing all my life), but after 10 months of quilting, flying geese are still my nemesis. If you want truly beginner friendly patterns, go to the Quilter's cache site and look for patterns with only one pin. http://www.quilterscache.com/AlphabetizedListPageA_F.html The first one I did from this site Arkansas Crossroads, which is still one of my favourite blocks. I also like Hole in the Barn Door if I want to put a "fussy cut" in the center of a block. Both gave me experience working with triangles but were not overwhelming. 

Go easy on yourself. This is supposed to be fun. And yeah, cats and quilting gives a whole 'nother dimension to life. 

Oh, and not to be your mother, but be sure to press you seams to one side, not open as we do in garment construction. Makes the block go together much easier. 

Oh, and come join us in the swap area for the mystery quilt that is just starting. It promises to be easy enough for beginners and you'll get lots of support and hints from the rest of us.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

About pressing seams, there truly are two schools of thought there. Some patterns actually recommend pressing them open if several seams are going to be joined together like in this block.

I prefer to press to one side because it makes it easier to line seams up but times have changed and sometimes people don't.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I Thank you all greatly for your advice. I especially like countrysunshine's comment about "If it isn't perfect call it a unique design or a creative design element." When I get this block put together, It is going front and center of a pillow. That way I can remember exactly where I started and how far I have come. 
Ruby, I have never even heard of the Missouri Star Quilt Co. videos, but unfortunately, I have dial-up that runs through a very weak cell signal, so videos are pretty much out for me. I am totally feeling ya on the 1/2 inch seams vs 1/4 inch seams! 
Belfrybat, LMAO, "not to be your mother" yeah right, MY Mother would have taken all my pieces and re-pressed all the seams to one side for me! I will however take it under advisement that this works better and try it your way as well. After-all, these kinds of tips are why I wanted to participate in a sewing community. As for the mystery quilt sew along ... I was the first person to sign up. Can't wait to get started, and am glad I didn't wait ... This first quilt block is more or less practice for that. Well, and something to do between steps of the mystery quilt (I can already tell that I have the quilting bug).

I haven't touched the quilt block yet today, but I did want to share with you what I experienced this morning. I stumbled out of bed to get the kids woke up and ready for school, and like always, headed strait for the coffee pot. I didn't quite make it there when I saw/felt a presence over by the table where I had left my stuff out from last night. I blinked my eyes a couple of times and I would swear to you that my great grandmother who has been gone for 15 years was standing there hovering over my quilting stuff. I wanted to smile, and cry, and run over to her and wrap my arms around her. She turned her head and smiled at me with so much pride in her that I felt all kinds of warm and fuzzy. I have seen her before, but has always been warning me of danger. This time was different. I couldn't help myself, I started towards her and she faded away. I have never seen her without some kind of message, so I wanted to look at what she was smiling about. On my cutting pad, all the pieces had been pushed aside except for the one perfect flying geese piece. At this point, I am willing to blame the cat and a lack of sleep, but I still know in my heart that my Gran was working through the cat to give me a little bit of encouragement.


Instead of double posting, I am going to add today's progress at the bottom of this post. I finished up this block, and wanted to show it off ... not that it is great, but it is put together, and a lot of lessons learned from it!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You sound like me. I am self taught and made so many mistakes. This was before strip piecing. Then I made more mistakes. On the plus side, I think it makes me a better teacher because I understand that the wrong way often appears to be brilliant.

You should have used an easier pattern. I would never start someone with triangles, or any bias edges. Use your rotary cutter to make a nine patch. You can do two colors, or mix it up with lights and darks. You will learn how to use the cutter, how to press the seams so each goes in opposite directions, and if the points don't match up, a checkerboard is much more forgiving.

Put that block away. In a year from now take it out and see how far you've come.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

OMG! Your first post is a hoot!:hysterical: You have such a way with descriptions!:clap:

I started my first block when I was around 10(I think). No one gave me any instruction, I just found fabric and pattern and started cutting. No one told me about seam allowances and I couldn't figure out why my 1/2 squares didn't match up with the regular squares. 39 years later I can still go :doh:.

Like someone mentioned, you can get a 1/4" foot to help with accurate seams so you don't have to mark your cutting lines. I have a very old machine(no computer parts) and use a long magnet placed at a 1/4" so that I don't have to worry about it. I don't even have to look while sewing, it guides the fabric for me. You can also build up tape for a guide.

I love the story about your ggm, it's so sweet!

And FWIW-you might just learn a few of the techniques you're attempting right now in the mystery sew along.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is how well you ladies give advice! I mentioned that I am stubborn, opinionated, and independent, and how the quilt block and I were going to war right? Well, good news is that I took some (ok a lot) of the advice given here and you should see the results! 
I would especially like to thank the starch, the magnetic strip set at 1/4 inch, and the cat for staying outside today. With this much improvement, I should be able to make a complete quilt before I get busy canning this summer!


----------

